# Creepy dolls head.



## Mailman1960 (Oct 10, 2021)

I find this same kind of head,and body parts quite often, must have been the Barbie doll of the time .


----------



## webe142 (Oct 10, 2021)

I dug this one last week.  It had glass eyes that fell out during the clean up.  Thinking it will make a Halloween decoration of some sort.


----------



## Old man digger (Oct 10, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I find this same kind of head,and body parts quite often, must have been the Barbie doll of the time .


Is the head like a hard piece of porcelain?


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 10, 2021)

I've found a few Doll Heads over the Years of all Sizes. Big & Small.


----------



## Old man digger (Oct 10, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> I've found a few Doll Heads over the Years of all Sizes. Big & Small.View attachment 230729


I can not tell for sure whether this is a rubber or Porcelain/Bisque head from the photo, if it is Bisque, there are people that are really into these dolls.
In any event you are in a good area for 1880' to 1890's bottles. I found a dump when I lived in New Jersey back in the early 1960's and it had these dolls with the same type head and arms and legs. They were held together with wire but the wire as long gone. I was told that the dump belonged to a one room school house from the 1890's that burnt down due to a faulty coal stove. I found about 30 old ink wells, some even had sheer tops and along with the ink wells were those doll parts


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 10, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> Is the head like a hard piece of porcelain?


Porcelain


----------



## Old man digger (Oct 11, 2021)

webe142 said:


> I dug this one last week.  It had glass eyes that fell out during the clean up.  Thinking it will make a Halloween decoration of some sort.


Put some RED marbles in the eye sockets and a light in the head behind eyes and that should word very nicely


----------



## Old man digger (Oct 11, 2021)

Good Luck with all your spooky stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## EdsFinds (Oct 11, 2021)

What the heck! All these doll heads appear in the woods and at dumpsites....staring out at you! And they remain on the surface, never buried! Really creepy! Here's one I found last year...I left it right where it was and still is! Look at it, it has moss growing as its hair! There is certainly something going with dolls and dumpsites.....they're the dump keepers!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 11, 2021)

EdsFinds said:


> What the heck! All these doll heads appear in the woods and at dumpsites....staring out at you! And they remain on the surface, never buried! Really creepy! Here's one I found last year...I left it right where it was and still is! Look at it, it has moss growing as its hair! There is certainly something going with dolls and dumpsites.....they're the dump keepers!


I didn't plan it, but holoween is coming up. We dig in dumps, toilets and if there was something to be found in cemeteries, We would be there to.
What other CREEPY things have ya all come a cross.


----------



## embe (Oct 11, 2021)

EdsFinds said:


> What the heck! All these doll heads appear in the woods and at dumpsites....staring out at you! And they remain on the surface, never buried! Really creepy! Here's one I found last year...I left it right where it was and still is! Look at it, it has moss growing as its hair! There is certainly something going with dolls and dumpsites.....they're the dump keepers!


That's straight up Chia Pet.  Freaky for sure.  I would have kept it and seen how long it would grow out , lol


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 11, 2021)

That's what I thought, looks more like a Chia Pet LOL.


----------



## east texas terry (Oct 15, 2021)

This is a very creepy doll head.   I found this doll head in a sawmill ghost town out side Chireno about 5 years. I put the doll head in a fork of a tree with a cloth it stay there for about a year . Then it missing for about 3 year . It showed up last year in same place i took home with me.  When i do show i display it we call it [ The Chireno ghost ]


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 15, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> This is a very creepy doll head.   I found this doll head in a sawmill ghost town out side Chireno about 5 years. I put the doll head in a fork of a tree with a cloth it stay there for about a year . Then it missing for about 3 year . It showed up last year in same place i took home with me.  When i do show i display it we call it [ The Chireno ghost ]
> 
> View attachment 230921View attachment 230922View attachment 230922


There has to be creepy doll heads but you and chia are neck and neck.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 16, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> There has to be creepy doll heads but you and chia are neck and neck.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 16, 2021)

Not a bad start, there's still time before Halloween


----------



## Nickneff (Oct 16, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> This is a very creepy doll head.   I found this doll head in a sawmill ghost town out side Chireno about 5 years. I put the doll head in a fork of a tree with a cloth it stay there for about a year . Then it missing for about 3 year . It showed up last year in same place i took home with me.  When i do show i display it we call it [ The Chireno ghost ]
> 
> View attachment 230921View attachment 230922View attachment 230922


Wtf that's the ugliest doll head I've ever seen sell that son-of-a-b**** to a haunted house wow


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 16, 2021)

EdsFinds said:


> What the heck! All these doll heads appear in the woods and at dumpsites....staring out at you! And they remain on the surface, never buried! Really creepy! Here's one I found last year...I left it right where it was and still is! Look at it, it has moss growing as its hair! There is certainly something going with dolls and dumpsites.....they're the dump keepers!


Chiahead!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 17, 2021)

And then there were two.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2021)

You can add this one to your photo Collage, This one has had a Labotomy.  LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 17, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> You can add this one to your photo Collage, This one has had a Labotomy.  LEON.
> 
> [ATTACH
> 
> ...


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 19, 2021)

More than just a head


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 22, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> More than just a head


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 22, 2021)

Still have time before fright night


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 29, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Still have time before fright night


Two more days, I can't believe that's it the creepy doll heads. Other body parts will work too.


----------



## Len (Oct 29, 2021)

Hey EdsFinds,

Now you know how the original Chia-a-pet franchise got started. (Move over Billie Ellish(sp) girl w/green steak in her hair!)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 29, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Still have time before fright night


Bottom left is super creepy. Mostly because it looks like it's left eye has been scratched out.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

